# Football Season!



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

So who went to a game Saturday?

Jill and I made the drive to Norman to watch our beloved Sooners kick off the season with a win... who else is a CFB junkie?


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

*Go Bucks!*



Chuck Franke said:


> So who went to a game Saturday?
> 
> Jill and I made the drive to Norman to watch our beloved Sooners kick off the season with a win... who else is a CFB junkie?


Count me in as huge College Football fan, get into contstant arguments with people as to why the college game is far superior than pro.

Was there any additional info re the playing status of TX's DB who got arrested yesterday in the Dallas morning papers?


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Amazingly, neither the gun nor the pot was his. Musta been the same guy who planted a key on Ramonce Taylor.

Rumor has it that Michael Douglas and Kathleen Turner are in Austin to shoot a sequel: _Stoning the Ramonce_

Bevo - It's what's for dinner!


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Chuck Franke said:


> *Amazingly, neither the gun nor the pot was his.* Musta been the same guy who planted a key on Ramonce Taylor.
> 
> Rumor has it that Michael Douglas and Kathleen Turner are in Austin to shoot a sequel: _Stoning the Ramonce_
> 
> Bevo - It's what's for dinner!


He was holding it for a friend!

I too am a CFB fan, but then again I am just a footabll fan. There are aspects of the college game I prefer. Much more heart and drive to perform. On the other hand, you still see silly mistakes that when the next step to the pros is taken you see less of. The FSU/Miami game was a good game. I didn't think Notre Dame played like a #2 team.

Something I've remembered talking with a former college football coach (not a noted coach), is that at an average High School game between two good teams, there are maybe 2-3 players between the two teams who might have a chance to play in the pros. The weeding process from H.S. to College and then to the Pros is amazing. I'm amazed at the talent required to make it to the pros.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

The rule change this year to start the clock as soon as the ball is set (saving 20-30 mins) is terrible. It completely changes clock management, takes out about 15 plays per team and as a result you won't see the backups play much.

Yeesh - for what season tickets cost I want a longer game.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Trenditional said:


> He was holding it for a friend!
> 
> I too am a CFB fan, but then again I am just a footabll fan. There are aspects of the college game I prefer. Much more heart and drive to perform. On the other hand, you still see silly mistakes that when the next step to the pros is taken you see less of. The FSU/Miami game was a good game. I didn't think Notre Dame played like a #2 team.
> 
> Something I've remembered talking with a former college football coach (not a noted coach), is that at an average High School game between two good teams, there are maybe 2-3 players between the two teams who might have a chance to play in the pros. The weeding process from H.S. to College and then to the Pros is amazing. I'm amazed at the talent required to make it to the pros.


The mistakes are part of the charm. One of my issues with the NFL is its gameplay is a bit too efficient.

Agree completely regarding Notre Dame. I am really hoping Penn State takes them out this weekend. The national lovefest for them needs to end quickly. ESPN basically acts as though Charlie Weiss is Knute Rockne, and you know it is bad when National Review posts articles like this:


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Chuck Franke said:


> The rule change this year to start the clock as soon as the ball is set (saving 20-30 mins) is terrible. It completely changes clock management, takes out about 15 plays per team and as a result you won't see the backups play much.
> 
> Yeesh - for what season tickets cost I want a longer game.


Agree regarding the rule change. Hopefully, teams will adjust quickly, could be a problem in a tight game...


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

This week all eyes should turn to Austin for OSU/UT.

OSU got run all over, the dude who is supposed to be covering Ginn just got busted with a couple joints and a handgun (Which was for recreational purposes - only plausible in the State of Tejas).

That could be a wild game.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

The time clock rule change was very evident in the FSU/Miami game. Those last couple minutes were very rushed for Miami. You could see they were out of sync. As an FSU fan, I wasn't complaining while the game was being played.

Re: Notre Dame, I've never been a huge fan. I think they have a good program and I do like the "Tradition" of Notre Dame. I don't like that they get a significantly bigger piece of the T.V. pie than some other schools. I don't believe Weiss is as great as he's touted to be.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

JRR said:


> Agree completely regarding Notre Dame. I am really hoping Penn State takes them out this weekend. The national lovefest for them needs to end quickly. ESPN basically acts as though Charlie Weiss is Knute Rockne, and you know it is bad when National Review posts articles like this:


Allow me to echo those sentiments regarding the outcome of the game this weekend. Living just 45 minutes from the Notre Dame campus, I've got to be cautious how loudly I say that (big smile!) but, the last time Penn State met Notre Dame (I believe it was in 1993) things didn't turn out so well for the Nittany Lions. It is Joepa's 41st year as head coach...may we celebrate that milestone by teaching that insolent leprechaun, and my son in law, some long overdue respect!


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

*Roasted Mascot...*



Chuck Franke said:


> Bevo - It's what's for dinner!


Quite Literally...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bevo_(mascot)


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Big college football fan , here. It is, of course, the sport of choice in the southeatern United States.

ROLL TIDE!

Great game last time we played the Sooners. Lots of respect between those to fine and storied football progams, I believe.

Not a big win by Bama this weekend, but it was a win with a new QB, so that's something.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I am a huge fan of college football. Of course I cheer for my Alma Mater the University of Illinois, but I have been a Notre Dame fan all my life. It seems there are quite a few ND haters on this board. Say what you will about the Irish, but when was the last time a Notre Dame player was arrested for something? 
GO IRISH!!!


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I am a huge fan of college football. Of course I cheer for my Alma Mater the University of Illinois, but I have been a Notre Dame fan all my life. It seems there are quite a few ND haters on this board. Say what you will about the Irish, but when was the last time a Notre Dame player was arrested for something?
> GO IRISH!!!


Great Comment, Laxplayer!!!

I do agree, Notre Dame does have a reputation of producing good sportsmen! Controversy doesn't seem to follow their players.

I am not a ND hater, I just don't like the perception of an unfair amount of T.V. coverage compared to other teams. As a long time USC fan, I have to go against ND. They're like the Yankees. They've been a powerhouse for so long, either you like them or you don't. There doesn't seem to be any middle ground.

I also believe Wellingham was a very good coach and got an unfair deal.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Go Scarlet Knights! The Scarlet Knights won over the Tar Heels last week. Hopefully, this season will be as successful, if not more so, than last season.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I am a huge fan of college football. Of course I cheer for my Alma Mater the University of Illinois, but I have been a Notre Dame fan all my life. It seems there are quite a few ND haters on this board. Say what you will about the Irish, but when was the last time a Notre Dame player was arrested for something?
> GO IRISH!!!


Laxplayer: I to am a Notre Dame fan and root for them every Saturday except when the play Penn State, my alma mater. My wife is Univ of Michigan and my oldest daughter and her husband are alumni of Purdue. I thought we were doing a good job of keeping it all in the Big 10 and then my youngest daughter up and goes off to Appalachian Univ. in Boone NC. Fall Saturdays in our household can get a little tense, depending on who is playing who but, every weekend we seem to have our own version of a tailgate party and enjoy the show! Absolutly nothing beats college football.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Trenditional said:


> Great Comment, Laxplayer!!!
> 
> I do agree, Notre Dame does have a reputation of producing good sportsmen! Controversy doesn't seem to follow their players.
> 
> ...


What a great rivalry our two teams have huh? Last year's ND/USC game was the best game between the two I have ever seen! I am also glad to see that ND is renewing their rivalry with Penn State. I will sure be sad to see JoePa leave the game...what a great coach.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Laxplayer,

Illini alumnus myself. I would have driven to CU this weekend if I didn't have plans to celebrate my inlaws 50th. Have an invite to the Penn State game but looks like I'll be involved with an Oracle install in late October. Just as well, as that might get ugly.

re: Clock Management in FSU game,

It didn't dawn on me until inside two minutes why the announcers were bashing Bowden's clock management skills with nearly five minutes left. With the new rules, all running plays and a single first down might have iced the game on that possession alone. As exciting as the two minute drill might be, it looks like it may devolve into the 4 or 5 minute warning for a team down three points or less. Not an improvement.



Laxplayer said:


> I am a huge fan of college football. Of course I cheer for my Alma Mater the University of Illinois, but I have been a Notre Dame fan all my life. It seems there are quite a few ND haters on this board. Say what you will about the Irish, but when was the last time a Notre Dame player was arrested for something?
> GO IRISH!!!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

spinlps said:


> Laxplayer,
> 
> Illini alumnus myself. I would have driven to CU this weekend if I didn't have plans to celebrate my inlaws 50th. Have an invite to the Penn State game but looks like I'll be involved with an Oracle install in late October. Just as well, as that might get ugly.
> 
> ...


I really wanted to go to the game this weekend, as I have many friends from EIU, but we already had other plans.


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

Went last Saturday to see my beloved Bruins start their season with a win over Utah. Sure, UU isn't a ranked team, but it was nice to see UCLA make real, wrap-'em-up tackles against bigger players. What a difference a year (and a defensive coordinator) makes....

Still, I think we're on track for an 8-3 year if things go very, very well. More likely 7-4. But as long as the defense shows progress toward actually slowing a team down on the ground--though it could scarcely have gotten worse from last year--and the offiense retains its poise and energy, I'm happy.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Sure hope Washington sucks... my Sooners need some time to gel. Nothing like booting the top sophomore QB at the start of two a days to make fans nervous.

Anyway - watch OU... Thompson will be fine at QB and in addition to Adrian we have a frosh TE named Gresham who is 6'7", 255 and runs a 4.4. It will get interestin come Cotton Bowl time in October.

In other news, unlike last year we did not have any Al Quaeda wannabes blow themselves up at the home opener... though when Peterson took that swing pass 70 yards and they shot off fireworks I guess I won the bad taste award with the comment "Oh sh-t! ...another depressed Chemistry student!"


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

*Hmmm...*



Laxplayer said:


> I am a huge fan of college football. Of course I cheer for my Alma Mater the University of Illinois, but I have been a Notre Dame fan all my life. It seems there are quite a few ND haters on this board. Say what you will about the Irish, but when was the last time a Notre Dame player was arrested for something?
> GO IRISH!!!


Sorry, but the high and mighty attitude is why ND needs to go down.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Chuck Franke said:


> This week all eyes should turn to Austin for OSU/UT.
> 
> OSU got run all over, the dude who is supposed to be covering Ginn just got busted with a couple joints and a handgun (Which was for recreational purposes - only plausible in the State of Tejas).
> 
> That could be a wild game.


Ok - I am the biggest of college football fans, and my Ohio State Buckeyes are currently ranked #1. (Ergo - NewYorkBUCK). To me - there is nothing like the autumn, especially an autumn saturday. The foliage, the pagentry, the tradition, the food, the beer.....ah......

Anyway - I think a little more analysis has to go into OSU being "run all over". One, I think Wolfe is the best back we will face all year. Two, we were in the cover 3 defense after the first quarter. And three, we were moving players in and out like crazy to see a bunch of different looks.

All that said - I am a little nervous having to travel into Austin.

GO BUCKS!


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

*Trojans Reload*

So far this week it has been interesting to observe the college football cognoscenti try to ignore what 'SC did to Arkansas in Fayetteville last Saturday night. True, the Razorbacks are saddled with an incompetent coach; but they did have 19 returning starters, and they had fire in their eyes looking to avenge last year's thrashing by the Trojans in L.A. No go. 'SC toyed with the Hogs for a half, then smashed them flat. Booty looked superb replacing Leinart. Of course, in typical Trojan fashion their best defensive back went down with a season-ending injury. No matter. If the Trojans handle the Huskers in a couple weeks they way they should, they can make their BCS reservations and wait to pummel the Irish at the end of November. The new rules _could _hurt 'SC, as Carroll is absolutely terrible at game management, but they shouldn't have too many close games in which the rules might come into play. "Fight On" should be heard a lot come January - unless Vince Young is granted another year of special eligibility to play for the Longhorns.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

GO AUBURN!

Sorry, my wife went to Auburn and I am obligated to root for them now. Of course, my college only had Div-I hockey (a REAL sport), so I don't have a favorite team.

Disappointing to watch Notre Dame get by GA tech, and I thought the defense of both Miami and FSU were awesome. Too bad FSU won though.


----------



## casbroker (Feb 16, 2006)

Having gone to UGA my gamedays are on Saturdays. The passion of the college football fanbase in unmatched in the pros. I really enjoyed having friends who I could cheer on with 90,000+ of my closest friends. It should be a great season!


----------



## rcb31768 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Watched a game Saturday*

I watched the USC Gamecocks beat Miss. State. I will be at the Georgia v. USC game this Saturday. Yes I am a proud USC fan, hats off to Steve Spurrier for his win.


----------



## Mad4Madras (Jul 24, 2006)

odoreater said:


> Go Scarlet Knights! The Scarlet Knights won over the Tar Heels last week. Hopefully, this season will be as successful, if not more so, than last season.


Fellow Loyal Son, here. Pleasant win, in Chapel Hill. Now for some payback, this week. Upstream, Red Team!


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Lushington...

You really need to become a beat reporter for SC. A few weeks ago that headline "Garcia cleared of sexual assault charges, will suit up with Trojans backing Booty" seemed.... a poor turn of phrase.

Not that we're talking smack, OUr QB figured nobody would notice if he reported working the hours he was at football practice and then fibbed to Stoops about it.

Whooooops.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Chuck Franke said:


> Lushington...
> 
> You really need to become a beat reporter for SC. A few weeks ago that headline "Garcia cleared of sexual assault charges, will suit up with Trojans backing Booty" seemed.... a poor turn of phrase.
> 
> ...


John David's unfortunate surname does lend itself to abysmal puns. Thank god his given name isn't Richard. He does have the look of the Trojans' third Heisman QB of the decade, however, which should cause the 'SC faithful to shake _their_ booties in thanksgiving and triumph. (As I said, abysmal.) If only Reggie and LenDale had returned for their senior season . . .


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

See ...this is the beauty of College Football. 
Lushington and I can carry on a perfectly civil and lighthearted conversation.

Perhaps that is the problem with the rest of the world - we have not properly planted the seeds of College Football on brisk Fall Saturdays to other lands. 

Give peace a chance - watch football.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> I am a huge fan of college football. Of course I cheer for my Alma Mater the University of Illinois...


From the ESPN headlines today: "Rutgers puts Garden State whooping on Illini."

Go Scarlet Knights!!!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

odoreater said:


> From the ESPN headlines today: "Rutgers puts Garden State whooping on Illini."
> 
> Go Scarlet Knights!!!


True, Illinois football is pretty weak, but Rutgers won't be going to any bowls anytime soon either. Even Navy beats you this year. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> True, Illinois football is pretty weak, but Rutgers won't be going to any bowls anytime soon either. Even Navy beats you this year. :icon_smile_big:


We shall see my friend.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

OSU - 24
Texas - 7

All is right with the world.......


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Ohio - 7
Rutgers - 24

Another dominating performance by the Scarlet Knights.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> True, Illinois football is pretty weak, but Rutgers won't be going to any bowls anytime soon either. Even Navy beats you this year. :icon_smile_big:


Actually, hell froze over last season and Rutgers went to the Insight Bowl, losing to Arizona State, 45-40. They have a good shot at going to another minor bowl this season.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

My Michigan Men in Blue are beating Notre Dame, 40-21 in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Can't really talk about OU's loss yet, hard to fathom how the onside kick call held up on review.

Looking for cliff now.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Michigan 47 Notre Dame 21.

I'm actually not that much of a football fan, but I like it when Michigan wins.

That score (at Notre Dame, by the way) says so much.

(Swoooooon)


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Chuck Franke said:


> Can't really talk about OU's loss yet, hard to fathom how the onside kick call held up on review.
> 
> Looking for cliff now.


Watched the game (and many, many others today!). No way that ball went 10 yards. Sooners got hosed.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

Auburn 7 -3 over LSU!!!!!!!

Great, nail-biting game. When your defense allows 3 points in the first 59 min, why do you go into the prevent defense and just give them 20-yard sideline passes in the last 1 min of a game?


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

NewYorkBuck said:


> Watched the game (and many, many others today!). No way that ball went 10 yards. Sooners got hosed.


Which leads to the obvious question: if crucial, game-deciding calls are still going to be blown with the use of instant replay, why bother with it? It seems odd that the NCAA would adopt new time managment rules intended to speed up the game, while leaving in place a procedure that: (1) brings the game to a complete stop for ten minutes at a time; (2) can be employed several times a game; and (3) often fails to fulfill its ostensible purpose. Dump it. One of the banes of professional and college football in recent years is the adoption of rules to obtain precision - if not perfection - in officiating. It's worse in pro ball, but the NCAA always follows the pros' lead in these matters. For better or worse bad calls are just part of the game; and while I imagine this platitude is of small comfort to Sooner fans at the moment, I also imagine that even mighty Oklahoma has benefitted from a few officiating gaffes over the years. The real potential scandal from yesterday's Nothing Bowl that needs looking into is the effect Oregon's _appallingly ugly_ uniforms might have on the opposing team and the officials. That hideous design cannot be a legitimate attempt to outfit a football team in an attractive manner; ergo, it must have some other purpose. Given that Phil Knight more or less owns the University of Oregon, I rather suspect that the Ducks' ghastly togs are the product of some nefarious Nike research project intended to produce a uniform design that will, over the course of a quarter or half, disrupt the mental processes of any person not inured to them by prolonged exposure. My god those things are ugly. I've never been a big fan of Oklahoma's road unis, but the Sooners looked like a team of Windsors compared with the atrociously attired Ducks. As I've not watched a Bengals' game in many years, yesterday was the first time I've watched a football game in which one team sported uniforms so offensive to the eye that they truly detracted from the pleasure of watching the game; which in this case was a real shame, because Zero U v. Zero U was the best game to be seen on a great day of college football.

Oh, yeah: 'SC 28, Nebraska 10. Booty 25 of 36, three tds, no picks; the Trojan defense totally stuffed the Huskers. Troy Smith had better not be this season's Vince Young.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

So what if it had gone 10 yards? The part that the media hasn't even caught on to yet is who came up with the ball. It was not under the pile, it squirted out and was picked up by Allen Patrick.

I'd like to watch that replay official beaten in slo-mo from 6 different angles for an hour.

...and the pass interference call on the prior drive was tipped. The replay official said that the ball going from a tight spiral to a wounded duck right at the time it went 'past' the DE's hand did not provide conclusive evidence of a deflection.

Big gnats in Eugene I suppose.

Yes, I am bitter.

Lushington - your boys look good, damn you.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Chuck Franke said:


> So what if it had gone 10 yards? The part that the media hasn't even caught on to yet is who came up with the ball. It was not under the pile, it squirted out and was picked up by Allen Patrick.
> 
> I'd like to watch that replay official beaten in slo-mo from 6 different angles for an hour.
> 
> ...


Well, try looking at it this way, Chuck: at least you and the rest of Sooner Nation will never forget The Great Northwest Gridiron Robbery; whereas, had OU escaped with the win, y'all would have forgotten the game by Wednesday - and what's a heartbreaking loss compared with a memory that will last a lifetime? Yeah, that's what I thought . . . .



> Lushington - your boys look good, damn you.


Don't they? And after seeing what Michigan's wideouts did to Notre Dame's DBs I can't wait for Jarrett, Smith, and company to get their shot at that incompetent crew in late November. The standard 31-point blowout sounds about right.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Lushington said:


> Troy Smith had better not be this season's Vince Young.


Nah - Vince wasnt THAT good....


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

NewYorkBuck said:


> Nah - Vince wasnt THAT good....


Troy does throw the ball better than Vince, which I think will make him a better NFL QB; but these days, I'm a Booty man . . .

And I imagine that the Buckeyes and their fans must be wondering what the hell got into Michigan. Of course, under Carr the Wolverines have been nothing if not inconsistent; but their performance this past Saturday showed the world what they're capable of when they come to play. At least you'll get them in Columbus this year.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Rutgers - 56
Howard - 7

Rutgers are now 4-0


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

odoreater said:


> Rutgers - 56
> Howard - 7
> 
> Rutgers are now 4-0


Rutgers' four victims have a combined one victory over Division I-A teams. They may be good, they may not be. It may be a month more before we find out, as the next two opponents are South Florida and Navy.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

crs said:


> Rutgers' four victims have a combined one victory over Division I-A teams. They may be good, they may not be. It may be a month more before we find out, as the next two opponents are South Florida and Navy.


Yeah, I know, but they are looking really good so far, especially on defense and special teams. If the offense can step things up again and if Teel can find his rythem, I thing Rutgers is going to have another good season.

There is a lot of buzz here in NJ that come tomorrow, Rutgers is going to be ranked in the top 25.


----------



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

My West Virginia Mountaineers roll on today after a somewhat tougher than expected win over East Carolina. I'm not one of these types who's going to try and convince anyone we're actually one of the 5 best in the country.....and the computer will probably leave us out of the NC game no matter what we do..

So, since we're really not hurting anyone, can't we just have a little bit of fun with you Buckeye, Longhorn, Trojan, and Tiger fans up in the Top 5 or 6 for awhile ????


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

*What about them 'Hawks!*

Looks as if this "Football Season" thread is all college football so far, but I'm more interested these days in the guys who play on Sunday. In particular, I'd like to point out to the world the thrashing that the 'Hawks just put on the G-men who had the stupidity to show up at Qwest field today. And they did it with Shaun Alexander at half-speed with a sore foot. Seahawks 3-0, Giants 1-2. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Sorry Roger - back to college.

My #1 Ohio State Buckeyes remain that way after putting away PSU 28-6. Wet weather slowed our speed and passing attack, but D and the ground game got it done in the end.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

Roger said:


> Looks as if this "Football Season" thread is all college football so far, but I'm more interested these days in the guys who play on Sunday. In particular, I'd like to point out to the world the thrashing that the 'Hawks just put on the G-men who had the stupidity to show up at Qwest field today. And they did it with Shaun Alexander at half-speed with a sore foot. Seahawks 3-0, Giants 1-2. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

DaveInPhilly said:


>


I'd think you'd be happy, Dave (in Philly), particularly since the Eagles are looking somewhat decent this year! Don't you guys loathe the G-men?


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Had to bring this back TTT.

After our third Gameday game in five weeks, my #1 Buckeyes took care of business in Iowa City Saturday night - 38-17. That is 12 straight wins, and more impressively for you bettors - 12 straight games covering the spread.

What is better than the fall and college football??


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Rutgers - 22
South Florida - 20

That's 5-0 overall for the #23 ranked Scarlet Knights.


----------



## DCdave (Jul 19, 2006)

Just stumbled over here, and it warms my heart to find so many Buckeyes here! GO BUCKS!!!

This is going to be another great College Football Saturday....

OSU vs UT <-- I'm pulling for OSU 
LSU vs Florida<--- LSU
Georgia vs Tenn <--- Georgia 
Oregon vs Cal <--- Cal (can't stand Oregan's uniforms!)
UM vs MSU <--- Can they both loose? 

WOOO.. got the beer chilling and my couch is waiting for kick off!


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

DCdave said:


> Just stumbled over here, and it warms my heart to find so many Buckeyes here! GO BUCKS!!!
> 
> This is going to be another great College Football Saturday....
> 
> ...


OSU? I know that the university president once stated that he dreamed of creating a school that the football team could be proud of; but, still, "Oklahoma Sooner University" seems a bit much. Unless you confused OSU with OU, which is probably an unforgivable sin in Alta Texas. Just remember: it's Zero U; as in "Oklahoma had zero (0) chance in the 2004 Orange Bowl." That should help you keep things straight.

Of course, I should remain silent, as the Washington game has "Upset Of The Year" written all over it, especially in light of how ordinary the Trojans have looked the past two weeks - but I won't. 49 victories in 51 games will do that to even the most modest fan; which I'm not.

*EDIT:* Nope, the upset of the year has already ocurred: Arkansas 27, Auburn 10. Wow. Few saw that one coming. The Mitch Mustain era has its first milestone. There's going to be a party in Hogville this night. Sooooieee!


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

*OU/TX*

Since today is an important and revered holiday let me illuminate some things.

The game has several acceptable abbreviations:
RRS - Red River Shootout
RRR - Red River Rivalry
OU/TX - Oklahoma U versus Texas
OBSTATCB: Oklahoma ***** Slapping Texas Around the Cotton Bowl.

OSU is Oklahoma State, AKA Boone Pickens U, AKA the second best reason to despise the color orange.

To refer to The University of Oklahoma as OSU is like referring to Lushington as 'rabid right wing conservative Lushington' ...it deeply offends.

50 minutes until my beloved Sooners take the field to take on the Bonghorns. Aka the Whorns

Ohio State is referred to in these parts as trOSU (The Real OSU) in much the same way that Dallas Cowboys DB Roy Williams is abbreviated TRRW to differentiate him from the former UT receiver who was Ohhhh-for -four against OU and the Kansas basketball coach.

This week each year sees every church in Oklahoma focusing on Psalm 75: "I will cut off all the horns of the wicked"


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Chuck Franke said:


> Since today is an important and revered holiday let me illuminate some things.
> 
> The game has several acceptable abbreviations:
> RRS - Red River Shootout
> ...


Chuck,

You need to be more to the point and less beating around the bush. So, you like the Sooners and don't like the Longhorns? Did I read that correctly? =)


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Roger said:


> I'm more interested these days in the guys who play on Sunday. I'd like to point out to the world the thrashing that the 'Hawks just put on the G-men


What happened at Soldier Field?:devil:


----------



## DCdave (Jul 19, 2006)

I realized that i put the wrong team in the UT v OU game... but i was in a rush! It was a fun day of football!


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Chuck Franke said:


> OSU is Oklahoma State, AKA Boone Pickens U, AKA the second best reason to despise the color orange.


To my ears, OSU is The Ohio State University.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Whoi started this lame-ass thread anyway, can't we discuss something, ANYTHING but this?


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Chuck Franke said:


> Whoi started this lame-ass thread anyway, can't we discuss something, ANYTHING but this?


Well, at least Oregon got clobbered, so the day wasn't a complete loss, right? It's going to be tough season. I wouldn't be surprised if, at the end of the day, there's no undefeated team. The Buckeyes look good, but Michigan might upset their bandwagon; on the other hand, Michigan always flops at least once per season. Florida will lose to somebody. West Virginia is West Virginia - they ain't all that. 'SC will likley lose two or three if they continue to incur injuries and play like they been playing; Louisville doesn't count. The Sooners may sneak into a BCS bowl yet. It's wide open. Maybe it'll be Missouri and Boise State in the Championship game - now that would be cool.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Yeah whatever Lushington - what in God's name would lead you to conclude that I can be remotely rational when discussing football? That's my sanity-free zone man, I put down the pinking shears and swatches, don't bother cooking dinner, ignore my garden and transform into your basic Neanderthal football fanatic.

Losing to Texas is right below finding your wife in bed with another guy on the trauma scale for Sooner fans. ....actually it kinda depends on your fondness for the wife, might be first.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Chuck Franke said:


> Yeah whatever Lushington - what in God's name would lead you to conclude that I can be remotely rational when discussing football? That's my sanity-free zone man, I put down the pinking shears and swatches, don't bother cooking dinner, ignore my garden and transform into your basic Neanderthal football fanatic.
> 
> Losing to Texas is right below finding your wife in bed with another guy on the trauma scale for Sooner fans. ....actually it kinda depends on your fondness for the wife, might be first.


Spoken like a true fall Saturday disciple.


----------



## DCdave (Jul 19, 2006)

Well at least you aren't an Aggie fan!


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> True, Illinois football is pretty weak, but Rutgers won't be going to any bowls anytime soon either. Even Navy beats you this year. :icon_smile_big:


Rutgers 34 - Navy 0

That's 6-0 for the Scarlett Knights. How's Illinois doing these days?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

odoreater said:


> Rutgers 34 - Navy 0
> 
> That's 6-0 for the Scarlett Knights. How's Illinois doing these days?


Somehow I just knew you were gonna pull my post back out. Hmm, I should have kept my mouth shut. Well, Illinois is playing terrible, so it's a good thing it's still baseball season in St. Louis. 
Best wishes for the rest of your season; the Scarlett Knights are looking good.


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

*Vanderbilt*

What about them dores!! I smell Sugar Bowl!! Chuck and Alan...what's happened to The Cats?

Bill


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

My Michigan men in Blue are ranked number four and undefeated right now.

Gulp. Ohio State IS on the schedule. (Have mercy!)

Oh well, maybe this will be Michigan's year. (We can hope. I already have my Tigers in the World Series, though. I don't really want to push God too far.)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> My Michigan men in Blue are ranked number four and undefeated right now.
> 
> Gulp. Ohio State IS on the schedule. (Have mercy!)
> 
> Oh well, maybe this will be Michigan's year. (We can hope. I already have my Tigers in the World Series, though. I don't really want to push God too far.)


Forsbergeracct2000, you are sounding a whole lot like my wife this morning and normally, I too have a good deal of respect for U of M's program...except when they play the Nittany Lions. I had to wear a maize and blue tie to Church this morning because of the outcome of last nights game...not good, not good at all (he sighs with a slight grin)!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

At least you probably had a blue blazer and khakis to wear it with. (Are you a Penn State grad? I see your profile says you live in Indiana.)

Just think if you lost a bet regarding Northwestern and had to wear purple!!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Did you wear an actual U of M tie? I have one.

You can see that I live in Lansing, MI, the home of the Michigan State Spartans. It plays the U of M fight song. I almost got the tie cut off in a bar one night before the Michigan/Michigan State game once.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I see you asked about a tie in Penn State's colors in the college tie thread of the fashion forum. I guess that answers my previous question.

Maybe you could get yourself a blue and white beanie for your wife to wear in the rare event that Penn State beats Michigan.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> it's a good thing it's still baseball season in St. Louis.
> Best wishes for the rest of your season; the Scarlett Knights are looking good.


Haha, thanks. Hopefully my Mets can help you end that baseball season you're having over in St. Louis.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

*Oregon "F'ing" State*

Oregon "F'ing" State? Oregon "F'ing" State! Oregon "F'ing" State.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Ohio State - still a clear #1, and Troy still the clear #1 Heisman candidate.

Ah - a great time to be a Buckeye!


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Rutgers - 24
Conn. - 13

That's 8-0 for the Scarlet Knights.

Giants - 17
Buccanneers - 3


5-2 for Big Blue. 

A good day for football in New Jersey.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> At least you probably had a blue blazer and khakis to wear it with. (Are you a Penn State grad? I see your profile says you live in Indiana.)
> 
> Just think if you lost a bet regarding Northwestern and had to wear purple!!





forsbergacct2000 said:


> Did you wear an actual U of M tie? I have one.
> 
> You can see that I live in Lansing, MI, the home of the Michigan State Spartans. It plays the U of M fight song. I almost got the tie cut off in a bar one night before the Michigan/Michigan State game once.





forsbergacct2000 said:


> I see you asked about a tie in Penn State's colors in the college tie thread of the fashion forum. I guess that answers my previous question.
> 
> Maybe you could get yourself a blue and white beanie for your wife to wear in the rare event that Penn State beats Michigan.


Forsbergacct2000:
Sorry for the delay in responding to your questions...guess I haven't been checking the Interchage as frequently as I should. I am a Penn State grad and my wife hails from Michigan. Hence the conflict and while she does have a number of redeeming qualities, the wife can get downright boorish in the way she chooses to celebrate a U of M victory over the Nittany Lions....I did inded have to wear an actual U of M tie (I believe it was purchased from a place called the Campus Store in Ann Arbor). Truth be told, it is a pretty nice tie...just in the wrong colors (just kidding about the wrong colors)! I actually am a bit of a fan of U of M, except on that one weekend!

I like your idea about a blue and white beenie but, the way things have been going in the games over a period of far too many years, I wouldn't have had much opportunity to demand her wear of the same. Ahh, but there is always next year!

Take care my friend, Eagle/Chuck


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

At least she's not likely to make you wear Northwestern Purple! (Although Northwestern probably won't be causing anyone to wear purple this year. They are having an even tougher time than usual this year, what with the coach dying, etc.)


----------



## southbound35 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Sooner fan here*

Thought I'd check out the The Interchange as my OU football board and the fashion boards haven't been too exciting lately.

Gameday in Norman is my favorite place on earth. College football has no equal. Glad to know there are other people interested in fashion and college football.

I hope to add to the civil discourse here soon.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Rutgers beats Louisville!!!!! Holy friggin ****, Rutgers won!!

Rutgers - 28
Louisville - 25

Rutgers has to be in the top 10 now.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

odoreater said:


> Rutgers beats Louisville!!!!! Holy friggin ****, Rutgers won!!
> 
> Rutgers - 28
> Louisville - 25
> ...


Wow. Go Scarlet Knights. Wow, again. Christ, if Rutgers wins out, put them in the Championship Game. What a turnaround.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Lushington said:


> Wow. Go Scarlet Knights. Wow, again. Christ, if Rutgers wins out, put them in the Championship Game. What a turnaround.


They came back from being down 25 - 7. 21 straight points against the #3 ranked team. Talk about amazing.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

OSU - 42
UM - 39

Troy Smith will win the Heisman.


Does it get any better than this?!?


GO BUCKS!!!


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

NewYorkBuck said:


> OSU - 42
> UM - 39
> 
> Troy Smith will win the Heisman.
> ...


Congratulations to the Buckeyes. They've done the job all year long, and now only have one more hurdle to clear in order to bring home another championship to Columbus. Unfortunately, because of the flatly ridiculous BCS system, OSU now has to wait *51 days (!!!!!)* until it gets to tee it up for all the marbles. Fifty-one days. That's a long time. Practically an off season. A team can go flat in that period of time. What with the holidays and all. A good team might lose its edge. Get complacent. Stop working hard. It might start thinking that the championship game is a mere formality. A foregone conclusion. Nothing to worry about. Fifty-one days. A long time. As I said. Someone might sneak up on the Bucks during a break of that length. It probably won't happen though. Nah. Well, maybe. But probably not. Nothing to worry about. They shouldn't think about it. Much.

(The preceding message was sponsored by the Dandies of 'SC, Inc., a non-profit organization dedicated to advancing the interests of the USC Trojan Football team on Internet Clothing Forums throughout the United States. Y. Lushington, Founder and Chairman.)


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Lushington said:


> Fifty-one days. That's a long time. Practically an off season. A team can go flat in that period of time. What with the holidays and all. A good team might lose its edge. Get complacent. Stop working hard. It might start thinking that the championship game is a mere formality. A foregone conclusion. Nothing to worry about. Fifty-one days. A long time. As I said. Someone might sneak up on the Bucks during a break of that length.


Yeah - a hallmark of Tressel teams has been getting complacent - especially for the last two games of the year..... 

Lush - you have no idea how bad I want USC in the desert. UM had its shot, and lost. If they take care of business, SC deserves a shot.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

NewYorkBuck said:


> Yeah - a hallmark of Tressel teams has been getting complacent - especially for the last two games of the year.....
> 
> Lush - you have no idea how bad I want USC in the desert. UM had its shot, and lost. If they take care of business, SC deserves a shot.


Yes, we'll just have to wait and see. The Trojans really seem to be hitting their stride after those mid-season doldrums. The Irish will have fire in their eyes this Saturday, but they still haven't fully paid for the Decade of Dominance, so I expect an 'SC victory. And the Bruins won't lay down after what happened last year. Still, I think OSU and USC will happen. A match-up of OSU's offensive line and 'SC's defensive front would be just the thing. (I really don't like to think about the match-up of the Trojan corners with Gonzalez and Ginn, especially if Troy has time to throw.) But everyone had better take their shots at Carroll's crew this year, because *next* year they'll have 18 returning starters. I love college football.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Alas, for the poor men from Michigan. They tried their hardest but got too far behind in the first half.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Alas, for the poor men from Michigan. They tried their hardest but got too far behind in the first half.


...but what a heroic effort on the part of the players on both teams! Wouldn't a Bowl game rematch be great?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ...but what a heroic effort on the part of the players on both teams! Wouldn't a Bowl game rematch be great?


Here's the top five teams for the #2 spot.

Michigan-1 loss to Ohio State. No more games to play. 
USC-1 loss to unranked Oregon State. Games vs. ND and UCLA.
Florida-1 loss to Auburn. Games vs. FSU and Arkansas
Notre Dame-1 loss to Michigan. Next game vs. USC
Arkansas-1 loss to USC. Games vs. LSU and Florida.

As great a game as it would be, I don't feel it would be fair to Ohio State to have a rematch. If they lost, would there be a tie for 1st? It's very difficult to beat a team twice, so a rematch is in Michigan's favor. With five teams claiming rights to the title game, it's sure to be a controversial decision. One more reason to have a playoff system. *GO IRISH!!!*


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ...but what a heroic effort on the part of the players on both teams! Wouldn't a Bowl game rematch be great?


No - it would be terrible. It would render the last game, one of the greatest in college football history, meaningless. UM had their shot and missed. Next.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

NewYorkBuck said:


> No - it would be terrible. It would render the last game, one of the greatest in college football history, meaningless. UM had their shot and missed. Next.


Buck is right. A rematch wouldn't come close to Saturday's game. That was a one-off that had everything (I don't think Bo can die again in January), and it lived up to the hype. A rematch would probably be an anti-climatic blowout. To claim its place in college football history, this Buckeye team has to take on and beat all challengers; and the only team out there right now that can give the Championship game the proper buildup is 'SC: no one is going to get too fired up about OSU/Florida (the 'Gators are a year away) or - god help us - OSU/Arkansas (50-14 losers at home to USC on opening day.) Notre Dame is out of the mix, even if they beat the Trojans. West Virginia? The Mountaineers might actually give the Buckeyes fits, but the computers won't put them in the title game no matter what happens. So it's up to 'SC to make the next month and a half meaningful.

Of course, in the interim every other level of college football, from Division III to IAA will have completed its playoffs and their champions will be determined on the field - not in the pressbox or on silicon. The fifty-one day break between OSU/Michigan and the Championship game just reveals the extreme stupidity of the BCS system - not that further revelation was needed. No one will ever convice me that a Division I playoff system that took place during the month of December - when the NFL is playing out the string, the NBA is in its dog days, and people have lots of free time on their hands - wouldn't be the biggest sporting event of the year, one that would put everything else in the shade. March Madness? How about December Derlirium? (Dementia would scan better, but it's a little too clinical.) The whole thing should be capped with a championship game in the Rose Bowl on New Year's Day. Oh well, in a sane world, many things would be different . . .


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Lushington said:


> Buck is right. A rematch wouldn't come close to Saturday's game. That was a one-off that had everything (I don't think Bo can die again in January), and it lived up to the hype. A rematch would probably be an anti-climatic blowout. *To claim its place in college football history, this Buckeye team has to take on and beat all challengers; and the only team out there right now that can give the Championship game the proper buildup is 'SC: no one is going to get too fired up about OSU/Florida (the 'Gators are a year away) or - god help us - OSU/Arkansas (50-14 losers at home to USC on opening day.) Notre Dame is out of the mix, even if they beat the Trojans. West Virginia? The Mountaineers might actually give the Buckeyes fits, but the computers won't put them in the title game no matter what happens. So it's up to 'SC to make the next month and half meaningful.*
> 
> Of course, in the interim every other level of college football, from Division III to IAA will have completed its playoffs and their champions will be determined on the field - not in the pressbox or on silicon. The fifty-one day break between OSU/Michigan and the Championship game just reveals the extreme stupidity of the BCS system - not that further revelation was needed. No one will ever convice me that a Division I playoff system that took place during the month of December - when the NFL is playing out the string, the NBA is in its dog days, and people have lots of free time on their hands - wouldn't be the biggest sporting event of the year, one that would put everything else in the shade. March Madness? How December Derlirium? (Dementia would scan better, but it's a little too clinical.) The whole thing should be capped with a championship game in the Rose Bowl on New Year's Day. Oh well, in a sane world, many things would be different . . .


Well, USC _did_ lose to Oregon State.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Well, USC _did_ lose to Oregon State.


That they did. They past two years, they've had a tendency to play to the level of their opponents, which is indicative of overconfidence and complacency. This season 'SC has struggled against mediocre teams, and has handled ranked teams fairly easily (Arkansas, Nebraska, Oregon, Cal.) The faithful like to think that the Beaver game was a wake-up call. The Notre Dame game will tell.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The year 2007 is off to a very good start...Penn State just finished the present season at 9 and 4, with a win over Tennessee in the Outback Bowl. JoePa still lives...he may be limping noticeably but, he can still do it!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> The year 2007 is off to a very good start...Penn State just finished the present season at 9 and 4, with a win over Tennessee in the Outback Bowl. JoePa still lives...he may be limping noticeably but, he can still do it!


Congrats eagle. That was a fun game to watch.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Congrats eagle. That was a fun game to watch.


Thank you...it was indeed a great game to watch, as players on both teams "played like champions!"


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Still no mention of the Boise State upset...now, I dont even watch that much college ball (I'm more of an NFL fan)...but, I just had to check this one out...and truth be told, that was probably the best game I've seen all season...well except for my beloved 'Phins* SHUTTING OUT* the Pats...

anywho...I think that the BCS is a stupid idea, they should have a formal playoff system instead of this computer generated nonsense, and perhaps I'm just talking...but I think that Bosie St. should be playing for the national championship...I mean, c'mon...who doesn't love an underdog story???


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Still no mention of the Boise State upset...now, I dont even watch that much college ball (I'm more of an NFL fan)...but, I just had to check this one out...and truth be told, that was probably the best game I've seen all season...well except for my beloved 'Phins* SHUTTING OUT* the Pats...
> 
> anywho...I think that the BCS is a stupid idea, they should have a formal playoff system instead of this computer generated nonsense, and perhaps I'm just talking...but I think that Bosie St. should be playing for the national championship...I mean, c'mon...who doesn't love an underdog story???


That game was one of the best games I've ever seen. The trickery at the end was such a great way for Boise to win it. Very fun.

Along with everyone in Hawaii, we're so happy to see Boise, a fellow WAC team, win a BCS bowl game. Now if we can only convince Colt Brennan to stay another year, maybe (a very big maybe), we can go undefeated next year and sneak into the BCS!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Alas, poor Michigan, especially the offensive line, just could not hold up for one last game. The first 11 games were fun and made for a wonderful season for those of us in Michigan who are Wolverine fans.

(Some, not all, Spartan fans hate the Wolverines so much, that they can not enjoy Wolverine success.)


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Still no mention of the Boise State upset..


Uh, perhaps the BSU upset went unmentioned out of sympathy for the author of this thread, and one of the moderators of this forum, who is a fanatical Sooner fan - is there any other kind of Sooner fan? - and whose team has just finished the very definition of an up and down season. A few days of respectful silence were perhaps in order. Sooner Nation takes these things hard, as they should - although I think Stoops still has one more year before the "what have you done for us lately?" chorus pumps up the volume.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I saw the second half of the Boise State-Sooners game. For sheer down-to-the-wire drama, I don't think I have ever seen a better game. Since I have no particular fondness for the Sooners, I was naturally pulling for the upstart, underdog Broncos. I was so pleased to see them win in such a fashion it literally brought tears to my eyes. My immediate thought was that if that had been a heartwarming, "triumph of the human spirit" sports movie, I would have said, "What an unbelievable, implausible, hokey, cornball plot!"


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> I saw the second half of the Boise State-Sooners game. For sheer down-to-the-wire drama, I don't think I have ever seen a better game. Since I have no particular fondness for the Sooners, I was naturally pulling for the upstart, underdog Broncos. I was so pleased to see them win in such a fashion it literally brought tears to my eyes. My immediate thought was that if that had been a heartwarming, "triumph of the human spirit" sports movie, I would have said, "What an unbelievable, implausible, hokey, cornball plot!"


I woke up just in time for the finale. Wish they'd started earlier for us East Coasters.

It was surely storybook stuff.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> My immediate thought was that if that had been a heartwarming, "triumph of the human spirit" sports movie, I would have said, "What an unbelievable, implausible, hokey, cornball plot!"


How funny...I was just thinking that perhaps somebody should adapt a screenplay of BSU's season...kind of a college version of _Friday Night Lights_ or something...


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> How funny...I was just thinking that perhaps somebody should adapt a screenplay of BSU's season...kind of a college version of _Friday Night Lights_ or something...


Well, let's not go overboard. It's nice to see the Broncos do well, but they haven't come from nowhere. They've been a good program for quite some time now. They were poised to make the leap last year, but they fell on their faces in the opener at Georgia and that derailed their season slightly. They've had a winning formula in recruiting and scheduling since moving up to Division IA a decade ago, and before that they were a Division IAA power. The real stories of this season were two historically terrible programs, Rutgers and Wake Forest, completely turning it around. Wake beat Florida State *30 - 0 in Tallahassee (!!!)*. Wake Forest shutting out Florida State at home? That might be the most significant sign from the past year that the Apocalypse is at hand. I'm sure that it is mentioned in a gnostic text someplace, probably in the _The Paraphrase of Shem_ or the _Hypostasis of the Archons_.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

We're really not discussing around our home the "game that shall not be mentioned..." Glad you all enjoyed the excitement!


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I'll have to say that underdog Florida's surprising rout of the Buckeyes, whom many had supposed to be an invincible juggernaut, certainly vindicates the BCS selection procedure. A lot of people had felt the Gators had sort of greased into the #2 slot, acing out the more deserving Michigan. Well, Michigan, as we all know, fell to the Trojans while the Gators simply trounced the Buckeyes. I never thought highly of the BCS selection process until this year, but it was certainly vindicated this time around.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

JLibourel said:


> I never thought highly of the BCS selection process until this year, but it was certainly vindicated this time around.


"Vindicated" might be too strong a word. I would prefer "lucked out". Of course, any system to pick the two best college football teams after 13 games, most of which are against creampuff opponents and very few of which are against common opponents, will be inherently arbitrary and half-assed.

Edit: And congratulations to the University of Florida and their football team. It may not have had the drama of the OU-Boise St. game, but I enjoyed it tremendously for a variety of reasons nonetheless.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Not good for the Big Ten. Both the Buckeyes and my beloved Wolverines turned in their D game, not their A game. 

Alas.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

jcusey said:


> "Vindicated" might be too strong a word. I would prefer "lucked out". Of course, any system to pick the two best college football teams after 13 games, most of which are against creampuff opponents and very few of which are against common opponents, will be inherently arbitrary and half-assed.
> 
> Edit: And congratulations to the University of Florida and their football team. It may not have had the drama of the OU-Boise St. game, but I enjoyed it tremendously for a variety of reasons nonetheless.


If the BCS has ever been "vindicated" it was last year, when the two teams that were clearly the best in the nation engaged in a classic, see-saw battle that ranks as one of the best big games in NCAA history. The BCS system can scarely be defended, but it seems to be here to stay. This is just my conjecture, but I can't help but think that the Buckeyes' 51-day break had something to do with their poor showing last night. Among other things, this ridiculous delay gives clever offensive coaches - like Urban Meyer and USC's offensive braintrust - a loooooong time to prepare and implement a good game plan to exploit their opponents' defensive weaknesses. Ohio State clearly had no answer for Florida's scheme in the first half, and by the time the Bucks came to grips with it the game was over. Still, hats off to Florida; they really took it to OSU. I thought they were a year away, but they evidently weren't. They should be very tough next season, especially if Tebow can live up to the potential he's shown to date.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Clearly OSU and Michigan should have played...

in a consolation game.

Go SEC!


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Urban Meyer sure looks like a genius for turning down the Notre Dame job - a hopeless and thankless assignment - in favor of the Gator helm. He's had quite a run the past three seasons, and now he'll have at least a five-year pass from the Florida faithful. Well played.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I was glad to see the Gators trounce after all the abuse in the media.


----------



## johnjack11 (Oct 13, 2006)

Notre Dame never really had a chance of getting Urban, they only went after him when Florida had pretty much clinched the deal. It was an easy no for him.

People still have faith in Charlie, though he has a lot of work to do. ND gets hurt by their reputation and ability to fill BCS stadiums, they have been punching above thier weight for quite a few bowl games!

Next year should see a more modest bowl, with all the changes, and a chance to actually compete in a bowl, that would be nice....



Lushington said:


> Urban Meyer sure looks like a genius for turning down the Notre Dame job - a hopeless and thankless assignment - in favor of the Gator helm. He's had quite a run the past three seasons, and now he'll have at least a five-year pass from the Florida faithful. Well played.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

johnjack11 said:


> Notre Dame never really had a chance of getting Urban, they only went after him when Florida had pretty much clinched the deal. It was an easy no for him.
> 
> People still have faith in Charlie, though he has a lot of work to do. ND gets hurt by their reputation and ability to fill BCS stadiums, they have been punching above thier weight for quite a few bowl games!
> 
> Next year should see a more modest bowl, with all the changes, and a chance to actually compete in a bowl, that would be nice....


I think the biggest problem is that Notre Dame gets hyped up to much by the media, and they have a very high expectation from fans. 1988 seems so long ago to Irish fans that we can't wait for another run at the championship. If they get off to a good start all of the sports shows, magazines and fans start talking national championship. _Is this the year? Are the Irish making a return to glory? Well shake down the thunder and wake up the echoes, Notre Dame is off to a 2-0 start!_ Since ND is such a big draw, the BCS has no problem putting them in games that they should not be in yet. Love them or hate them, ND brings in alot of money. I personally would have rather watched the Irish play in a modest bowl, win, and improve for next year. Give Charlie some time, and I think we will see a return of the great ND teams. GO IRISH!


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> I think the biggest problem is that Notre Dame gets hyped up to much by the media, and they have a very high expectation from fans. 1988 seems so long ago to Irish fans that we can't wait for another run at the championship. If they get off to a good start all of the sports shows, magazines and fans start talking national championship. _Is this the year? Are the Irish making a return to glory? Well shake down the thunder and wake up the echoes, Notre Dame is off to a 2-0 start!_ Since ND is such a big draw, the BCS has no problem putting them in games that they should not be in yet. Love them or hate them, ND brings in alot of money. I personally would have rather watched the Irish play in a modest bowl, win, and improve for next year. Give Charlie some time, and I think we will see a return of the great ND teams. GO IRISH!


Notre Dame will never again be consistently among the best teams in the nation unless it lowers its admission and academic standards. It can no longer attract the overall talent needed to compete with the elite teams. That said, and though it pains me to say it, the Irish actually were robbed of a national title in '93. No way Florida State should have finished No. 1 after The Irish beat them. That victory was no fluke. Notre Dame beat Florida State straight up. After that thrilling win anyone could see the following week's last second loss to BC coming a mile away. That was a sympathy title for Bobby Bowden, whom many thought would soon step down as the Seminoles' coach.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Lushington said:


> Notre Dame will never again be consistently among the best teams in the nation unless it lowers its admission and academic standards. They just can't attract the overall talent needed to compete with the elite teams. That said, and though it pains me to say it, the Irish actually got robbed of a national title in '93. No way Florida State should have finished No. 1 after The Irish beat them. That victory was no fluke. Notre Dame beat Florida State straight up. After that thrilling win anyone could see the following week's last second loss to BC coming a mile away. That was a sympathy title for Bobby Bowden, whom many thought would soon step down as the Seminoles' coach.


I still have a T-shirt from '93 that reads *Notre Dame 31 National Champions 24*. Now ND blew it the next week against BC, but what irked me was that ND was going to have to play FSU again if they had beaten BC. No team should have to beat a team twice in college football. 
I was only 11 when ND won in '88, but I vividly remember the '93 season. The FSU game is one of my greatest sports memories. My friends and I, about 15 of us, had just come in from playing a rough game of football in my friend's backyard minutes before the game started. Irish fans all around, we yelled and cheered and then were thrilled to see the Irish beat the mighty #1 ranked Seminoles. What a great day.


----------

